# DLH Marketing...Scam?



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I know better than to believe most of this stuff. However, I saw this newspaper advertisement in a local small town paper looking for people to stuff and mail envelopes for $8 a piece. Someone I know used to do this and made decent money, so that got me thinking maybe it was actually legit.

I figured what the hell, I would call the phone number and find out more about it...a recording. So I left my address(parents ha ha) and I recieved a letter today talking about it.

It goes in depth about the operation and procedures to stuff these envelopes. However, no contact info whatsoever and the address is a PO Box from Flagler Beach, Florida. I did a search online for DLH marketing and found nothing in Florida. I also searched snopes and found nothing about DLH.

Just wondering if anyone has actually dealt with this sort of thing before. They want you to send $35 to start out and they will rush you the supplies with detailed instructions. I am almost curious enough to send out the money just to find out what it is all about. If it is a scam, I'm not out alot.

What do yall think?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

scam


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

Definitely wouldn't do that. If they were going to PAY you to stuff the envelopes, they wouldn't ask for $35 to send you the supplies. It could be legit, but why get into the mess?


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

How could that not be a scam?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Maybe check the BBB in FL on the co.


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

I heard before what happens is you give them your information and then they take it and sell it to companies who send you a bunch of their B.S. spam and advertisements. I have seen those adds also and thought maybe that was one of those jobs nobody knows about that would be a gold mine but I would just leave it alone or if you do try it and it works PM me I want in.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

What happens is you send your money in and then they tell you how to do the same thing they did so other people will send you their 35.00 bucks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If it's too good to be true....it probably is

Good thing you asked, you probably saved $35


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2 ... _scam.html


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks for that. I thought it would be something like that, just wanted to try to find out more. I don't understand how mass quantities of people would send out $35 without having any contact info to find out more about it.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> I don't understand how mass quantities of people would send out $35 without having any contact info to find out more about it.


There are plenty of idiots to go around. If there weren't any, there would be no such thing as the Nigerian scam, the send us you bank account number scam, the car is located overseas, I will ship scam, the I'll pay you with a money order for $5000 more than the asking price, just send me the difference scam........................................and the list goes on.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I remember as a kid, my dad got an add for a 'solar clothes dryer' back in the 70's during the "energy crisis" of those times. It was in an add and it was only a couple bucks, even for those days, so he said the heck with it and sent it in.......

Guess what he got???? Some of you might already know/remember this one...........

A 10' piece of rope for a clothes line!!!

Now that was funny!


----------

